# uh oh..



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

so theres... diatom growing on my glass... and little grass pieces too?? i think thats algae? dangit! hopefully it'll be better when i buy some chemicals to remove nitrates and some snails.. anyone have any suggestions on what i should do besides water changes?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'd say you are on the right track by getting the snails and stuff, but I would suggest a sea hare, some turbo snails, and maybe even a scooter blenny.

Although you don't need all these at once they all make really good additions to your set up.

Star fish, and sand shifting star fish will keep u clean too.

Good luck.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You could get some snails its all part of the cycle you are getting.
Margharita snails.
ust keep up on the waterchanges for now.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i have pretty bad algae problems and my tank has been up for about half a year. and i have a crap load of snails and some purigen and some sort of phosphate remover. and a lot of live rock. so im still not sure what my problem is. i don't even have fish i just have corals so i don't add food or anything the only thing i put in my tank is coral supplements. and phytoplankton.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

im thinking that maybe you need to change your water... i know its a pain, which im going to have to do it sometime later... but another way is to get a refugium and have chaeto or carlupa in the refugium... i might get a hang on back refugium...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that little short algae that grows on glass gets in my tank after not scrubbing for a couple weeks. is it on your glass or rocks?? a dozen margaritas or black turbos(same thing, margaritas have coralline covered shells) will knock out that diatom really fast.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Waterchanges and a product like rowaphos or pura phoslock in your filters, and stop dosing the photo. Your probably dosing too much.
Stop the photo for now, Your tank will produce what your corals will need to keep the corals happy.
Once the algea is gone use it sparingly. Once or so like a half a capfull every 2 weeks. If you see green stuff growing on the glass when you start back up first you know you are dosing too much again, and stop till its gone.
I dont like photoplankton it only gives problems with elevated nutrients.


----------

